# Lexapro withdrawal



## Gwen1234 (Sep 6, 2011)

I am currently experiencing pretty intense withdrawals from Lexapro: constant brain zaps, full body weakness, extreme difficulty staying awake, occasional nausea. Suffice it to say, it's very difficult to concentrate or interact with people. I left work early today and plan to take tomorrow off too. It's been three days of these symptoms. I've gone through withdrawals from other SSRIs but this is the worst for me thus far. 

What are your experiences with withdrawing from Lexapro? How long did the withdrawal symptoms last? Is there anything I can do to counteract this? As it stands, all I am capable of doing at this point is eating and sleeping. 

Thanks.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

What dose were you at when you droped it?


----------



## Gwen1234 (Sep 6, 2011)

My full dose was 15 mg. But I cut back to 10 mg, then 5 mg, then 2.5 mg. Now I'm off it completely.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I am taking 5htp supplements for Prozac withdrawals.

I was really bad off. The withdrawals didnt really kick in until about 10 days, but soon after I stopped taking Prozac I couldn't sleep. I was getting 2-3 hours a night for about 2 weeks. I was sooo exhausted and miserable that I didn't even care about the other side effects. I felt awful and ill.

I'm now taking 50mg 5htp supplements and they've helped tremendously. I am able to sleep so I'm not exhausted. The other side effects like brain zaps and ringing ears are minimal.

I won't be taking 5htp for long though. I don't think it's exactly healthy. But it is helping tremendously.


----------



## Gwen1234 (Sep 6, 2011)

Bazinga,

Strange...I was given Prozac to prevent with the withdrawals of my last medication, Pristiq. It seemed to help until I stopped the Prozac. Then it was withdrawal city. 

Is the 5htp working?


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Yep withdrawals are gonna happen regardless. I've been given prozac to taper off SSRIs before too. It's great for its long half-life but it will catch up to you.

Withdrawals kicked in after about ten days. I couldn't sleep for two weeks however. I had a really awful 3 days where I was too exhausted to do anything. I had lots of side effects, pins n needles, brain zaps, fatigue, upset stomach, hot and cold flashes, etc. With the 5htp I sleep fine now, and the most withdrawals I get are very minor brain zaps and ringing in my ears and that's just usually the 5htp wearing off. I try to take it one 50mg at night and one during the day if I need it. I started with 100mg during the day and 50mg at night. I had cold turkey'd from Prozac 20mg.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

You can always try to reinstate the initial drug to reduce withdrawal symptoms at the lowest possible dose. And maybe procede to reduce it even lower. Maybe it just take a long time for the body to adjust to each lower dose .

How long did you take to taper off each dose?


----------



## Gwen1234 (Sep 6, 2011)

GotAnxiety,

Oddly my withdrawals are a lot better today. I just have some minor brain zaps. Completely manageable. It's weird that I went from 3 days of incapacitating exhaustion and almost normalcy (as far as withdrawals. Wish I could say the same of the S.A.).

I did a fairly quick tapering down. Probably only 4 days at each lower dose.


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Hmm that may be why. Did your doctor say to taper down so quickly?

Usually it's at least 1-2 weeks at each level AFAIK.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Prozac has a very long half life. You can, but you don't have to taper.

I went through 3 miserable days.of exhaustion then it started getting better


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Gwen1234 said:


> I am currently experiencing pretty intense withdrawals from Lexapro: constant brain zaps, full body weakness, extreme difficulty staying awake, occasional nausea. Suffice it to say, it's very difficult to concentrate or interact with people. I left work early today and plan to take tomorrow off too. It's been three days of these symptoms. I've gone through withdrawals from other SSRIs but this is the worst for me thus far.
> 
> What are your experiences with withdrawing from Lexapro? How long did the withdrawal symptoms last? Is there anything I can do to counteract this? As it stands, all I am capable of doing at this point is eating and sleeping.
> 
> Thanks.


I am actually doing a lexapro washout as we speak. I have been on 5-10mg a day for 3yrs. I was on 15mg when I stopped. I am currently on day 4. It has been somewhat uncomfortable with some cold/flu like symptoms that are probably part withdrawal and partly due to my g.f. just getting over a minor cold. I do have some joint aches which I attribute to it and the symptoms started about 2 days in. Each day I have felt progressively worse and have experienced what many people call "brain zaps" due to downregulation of serotonin in response to increased levels of serotonin in the synaptic cleft. I have also experienced dizziness and vertigo and some cognitive imbalance from a mild to moderate degree. I have increased hypersensitivity. Nothing to severe, that I haven't been able to cope with so far, knock on wood.

The fact that I take clonazepam definatley makes a difference. As far as the GABAergic buffering of increased anxiety. I also am on lamotrigine, which has anti-depressant and inhibits the release of the excitatotry N.T., glutamate. I also, still use modafinil, which is not only increases alertness but also the release of N.E. and dopamine. 
Are you currently using any other medications or supplements while coming of the lexapro?

"SSRI discontinuation symptoms... may emerge when an SSRI is abruptly discontinued, when doses are missed, and less frequently, during dosage reduction. In addition, the symptoms are not attributable to any other cause and can be reversed when the original agent is reinstituted, or one that is pharmacologically similar is substituted. SSRI discontinuation symptoms, in most cases, may be minimized by slowly tapering antidepressant therapy, but there have been several case reports where symptoms occurred consistently even through repeated attempts to taper therapy. Physical symptoms include problems with balance, gastrointestinal and flu-like symptoms, and sensory and sleep disturbances. Psychological symptoms include anxiety and/or agitation, crying spells, irritability and aggressiveness."
- Schatzberg AF, Haddad P, Kaplan EM, Lejoyeux M, Rosenbaum JF, Young AH, Zajecka J. (1997).


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

He said he had some l-tryptophan

5htp has helped me a great deal for ssri withdrawal. Got my sleep back.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

bazinga said:


> He said he had some l-tryptophan
> 
> 5htp has helped me a great deal for ssri withdrawal. Got my sleep back.


Both would make sense, as would the supplements- a strong b-complex, ideally a co-enzyme, sublingual form, melatonin, l-theanine, l-glutamine, mag. glycinate pwd., valerian root, other anxiolytic herbs, and aniracetam. Also, phenibut is a potent and effective supplement, but should be used sparingly.
bazinga have you used both 5-htp and tryptophan?
And if so, which did you find more effective for sleep and also as a mood enhancer/serotonergic?
I have never used tryptophan. I have some 5htp but have never given it a fair trial.
So the question is open to anyone with experience with both?


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I've only used 5htp. I take 50mg capsules. It only takes 1 in the morning and 1 at night and I don't have any withdrawals anymore. I cold turkey'd Prozac 20mg a few weeks ago after about a 4-5 year run.

He said the l-typtophan helped him sleep too.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

When I was going through the worst of the withdrawals I took 100mg in the day, and 50 at night. It helped a lot.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

bazinga said:


> When I was going through the worst of the withdrawals I took 100mg in the day, and 50 at night. It helped a lot.


Well, if you had to pick an SSRI to go cold turkey off of. Prozac would be the choice.


----------



## Gwen1234 (Sep 6, 2011)

So much for the withdrawals tapering off. Felt like crap today. Nauseous, exhausted, brain zaps. Had to leave a movie 30 minutes into a movie because I thought I would pass out or throw up. Greaaaat. Though I don't know how much of that is withdrawals (other than the brain zaps) or severe anxiety. Yes, the L-Tryptophan helped me fall asleep the other night. 

My doctor didn't tell me how to come off of Lexapro. She is pretty useless. Just did it on my own.

And no, I'm not taking any other medications. Playing around with different supplements, but nothing helps.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Try taking a very small does of cipralex it may offer tempory relieve if it really problomatic i know SSRI withdraws can effect a persons life greatly. 

What your reason for wanting to stop?

There a way to get off these safely. it just like an alcoholic going thur detox only you can't die from stopping cold turkey. So it sucks. You just need to reduce ever so slowly take 2+ weeks at each dose or longer till you get stabilized.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

For me, I am lucky because I take Prozac which has a very long half-life. I could taper incredibly slowly or I could cold turkey and get it over with. Cold Turkey hasnt been so bad with 5htp, and I'm trying to stay away from SSRI so I can be ready to try Nardil my next visit.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I got extra lucky. It appears that I have caught some kinda virus. Feels like the flu. I would say its SSRI withdrawals but 5htp stopped that and plus I am congested and sore with cough. It feels just like the flu. Fever. I am in for a treat.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Ya there lots of different ways you can taper with prozac 3 day halflife. I should go pick some of that up so i got it in stock.


----------



## Gwen1234 (Sep 6, 2011)

Bazinga,

Ugh. I'm sorry you are sick. Sending you healthy thoughts!

I would be curious to hear about how your experience with Nardil goes. I told my psychiatrist that I would like to try an MAOI because SSRI's don't help me whatsoever. But she said "no one" takes them and she is also going to be away for the next 2 weeks and wouldn't want me starting one while she's away (fair enough on the second point). So she is pushing me to take Viibryd. Gave me all these samples. Haven't touched them yet. Don't know if I will since I have no reason to think it would have any positive effect on me.

Anyway, have you tried an MAOI before?


----------



## Gwen1234 (Sep 6, 2011)

GotAnxiety,

The reason I went off of Lexapro was because it wasn't helping. Or was possibly making my anxiety worse. Maybe I was just getting worse all on my own. Bottom line, Lexapro didn't help in the least. A couple of other people in my family took it too and had negative experiences with it as well. But I didn't know that until I stopped taking it (they didn't want to discourage me). I hear it helps lots of other people, including a close friend of mine. I just don't think SSRIs are effective for me.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

My doc also suggested viibryd. To me viibryd is just another SSRI. I'm ready to try something else.

I haven't tried an MAOI. I know it'll require big changes. But some things I don't mind giving up. Caffiene for example. You can't even take a lot of cough syrups.


----------



## Gwen1234 (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't eat meat, drink alcohol, or consume caffeine so I'm thinking a lot of the food restrictions wouldn't be so hard for me if I tried an MAOI (except for avoiding soy sauce. That would be a PAIN). Avoiding nasal spray would be a bummer too since it's the only thing that gives me relief when I have a cold. But I think all that would be worth it to feel better mentally. 

Yeah, I told my doc that Viibryd is just another SSRI, so why would I waste my time with it. Her answer, "It has SO much more serotonin than the other SSRIs." Because giving me a lot more of something that hasn't helped even remotely is a good idea.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

The only good thing I've heard about Viibryd is a lower risk of sexual disfunction, but I don't believe that.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

One of the reason ssri may not work is if someone smokes ciggerettes well taking them. Smoking can cause depression thur a few mechanism and may down right interfere with how ssri work. But this is a real pain to cause quitting smoking can cause depression from the withdraws and starting up on an ssri can make smoking more addictive from the increased anxiety they initially can cause.


----------



## Gwen1234 (Sep 6, 2011)

GotAnxiety,

I've never heard the cigarette connection to SSRI efficacy, but it makes sense the way you describe it. I've never smoked before, so that wouldn't be the case for me. Just one of the unlucky non-responders.


----------



## drphysicsjlc176 (Jun 3, 2014)

There is an unknown method to minimize withdrawal.
http://mysteriousworldjlc.blogspot.com/2014/06/unknown-effective-secret-to-ssri.html


----------



## Monkeygirl (Aug 7, 2015)

i only got off lexapro because i lost my health insurance. Now I feel so awful for several days now.


----------

